# Pileated



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

these are maybe my favorite birds. ive only ever seen them while out fishing in more remote areas. here at my new house they are a pretty regular sight. love hearing and seeing them.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Nice


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Saw one the other day while bow hunting behind ky Grandma's. See them every year, but only there.


----------



## 5pt. (Dec 17, 2010)

I just saw one today. Southern lapeer county, there's been a pair that I see frequently in my woods.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

One of my favorite birds as well.....we get them pretty often around the house....the one you have pictured is a male....the females just have a red cap.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Cool sighting and pics!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Saw one hunting in Cass Cty Saturday morning. We don't see them often down here but we have a good population around our property in Mecosta Cty. One of my favorite birds as well. Had one land on a log about 10 feet from me while fishing in my Kayak up north. Was a cool encounter.


----------



## FishMichv2 (Oct 18, 2004)

Swamp Monster said:


> Saw one hunting in Cass Cty Saturday morning. We don't see them often down here but we have a good population around our property in Mecosta Cty. One of my favorite birds as well. Had one land on a log about 10 feet from me while fishing in my Kayak up north. Was a cool encounter.


good to hear people are seeing them out there, i believe they were a little more scarce years ago. now i need to learn how to take some better pics...and stock up on suet.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

I see and hear them every year while hunting, cool to see but annoying! When ever they are around the deer aren't. When it sounds like they are framing a house in the middle of the woods I don't blame the deer for not coming around! Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Great pic! We see them here in the NW lower often enough that we don't get too excited when we do see them, if that makes any sense. Like Eagles. Not common, but not uncommon either. Very cool birds.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

The best part about Pileateds is sitting on the front porch watching the birds with people who have never seen one. When one announces it's presence and swoops in to the suet, the newbies freak! What the heck is that??? OMG??? Looks like Woody Woodpecker!!!


----------



## Pugetsound (Feb 5, 2002)

They are a great looking bird. My favorite is probably Stellar Jays. I will try getting a couple of photos to post in the next day or so.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Love those birds. We used to have a male/female pair that would show up every day at the suets. Only the male this year. It's funny how he'll go from suet to suet and if one is empty, he screams and lets you know it needs a refill. lol


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

Those birds are awesome. 
They taste almost as good as loon.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Saw my first pileated while deer hunting near Newaygo. I had two fairly close encounters, one was the bird pecking an existing hole in a pine tree. 

Cool bird!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

They're more common now because of the emerald ash borer, I believe.

On Sunday I saw a large bird flash while I was fishing across from Green Cottage. I then was 4 feet away from a pleated. 

Great bird.

Also enjoy seeing more northern flickers. Their song is pretty cool.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I love pileateds!! We have them all over around here. Man, they are BIG!!


----------

